# Moving to San Diego in January looking for a group



## Urbanmech (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm going to be moving from San Francisco to San Diego in the middle of December.  I'd like to try to find a gaming group soon after my wife and I get moved.  Anyone looking for another player or know where to meet other gamers in San Diego?


----------



## d-pirate (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm from San Diego and always looking to meet experienced gamers. You can IM me at MSN screen name dpirate.


----------

